# in_cksum_skip: out of data by 40290 ...



## gorec2005 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi ALL!
in syslog is - :


```
...
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 40290
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 23970
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 15810
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 15810
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 15810
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 10200
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 10200
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 10200
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 47685
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 32385
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 32385
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 32385
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 61455
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 23205
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 10200
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 16830
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 27285
in_cksum_skip: out of data by 37740
...
```

Is this normal? And if not - where the search cause of the problem?


----------



## Savagedlight (Oct 4, 2010)

No, this is not normal.
Can you post some more details on your network cards?

Some chips say they support hardware checksumming, but in reality do a poor job at it (as you can see in your log). This might be either a hardware or a driver issue.

To disable hardware checksumming:
`# ifconfig interface -TXCSUM -RXCSUM -VLAN_HWCSUM`
If this helps, you'd want to add those options to your interface configuration in /etc/rc.conf in order to make them permanent.


----------



## yongari@ (Oct 4, 2010)

Because the length is too big for normal mbuf, I guess it was caused by missing host byte order conversion before doing checksum computation.
Are you using pf/ipfw/ipf?


----------



## gorec2005 (Oct 5, 2010)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> No, this is not normal.
> Can you post some more details on your network cards?


I use vmware esxi 4.1 freebsd FreeBSD 8.1 (cvs updated as guest os and netcard in esxi intel (em driver)


			
				Savagedlight said:
			
		

> Some chips say they support hardware checksumming, but in reality do a poor job at it (as you can see in your log). This might be either a hardware or a driver issue.
> 
> To disable hardware checksumming:
> `# ifconfig interface -TXCSUM -RXCSUM -VLAN_HWCSUM`
> If this helps, you'd want to add those options to your interface configuration in /etc/rc.conf in order to make them permanent.



I tried, but the situation has not changed :-(


----------



## gorec2005 (Oct 5, 2010)

yongari@ said:
			
		

> Are you using pf/ipfw/ipf?


yes Yes - i I use mpd5 as pppoe server + radiusd + ipfw (for nat).
i I tried embedded em driver, em driver from intel site, em driver from yandex, but w/o without success..


----------

